# Husband did something on Monday



## katiekr (Nov 24, 2016)

My husband did something on Monday,seen the pictures of us together from the past and I seen did see one picture of me when I was 15.Told him I had a good looking body back then and he reminded me that he still loves me to this way to this day.I listened to him and felt he was right.We have been married for 19 years and will be 20 next year having 4 kids together.Knows I am a mom that does go through some stress.He played this Trace Adkins song,Hot Mama and it was a positive message to me: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNPEbHoCxNg


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Ah... that's sweet.


----------



## katiekr (Nov 24, 2016)

It was thoughtful of him to say that


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Not a country fan but watched the video.

If his message was that the body of a mother of 4 still turned him on, why then did the woman in the video look like she had a Victoria secret body? 

There was a woman in a yoga class I was taking who had the most beautiful body I had ever seen in person. She was rounded and soft, but proportional. She didn't look fat but was not skinny at all, and didn't have defined musculature. I thought she was stunning.


----------

